
The Strange and Curious Tale of the Last True Hermit (2014) - petecooper
http://www.gq.com/story/the-last-true-hermit
======
bruleyii
I feel like for how long he was in the woods and how much he read, he should
have come across some primitive technology reading where he wouldn't need to
rely so much on stealing from cabins.

Either way, impressive and a good read.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
He was remote, but not quite _that_ remote. At least in his mind, he knew he
always had to fear getting caught and be as camouflaged as possible. Heck, he
didn't even allow himself a fire.

These sort of constraints make some of the primitive technology quite a bit
more difficult to utilize.

Not to mention that he was relying on stealing books - the folks he was
stealing from needed to be interested in such things. In their (assumingly)
middle class homes, I can see how that might not be in their libraries.

------
dmix
I really enjoyed this story the last time it was posted on HN. Amazing he
lasted for so long. Might give it another read.

------
zyztem
With inexpensive and ubiquitous CCTV this situation will be much less
mysterious now

